# Nootropic discussion



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Interested in hearing people's experience with nootropics.

I've only lightly dabbled in them myself with the likes of supportmax neuro and conversely in effect but under the same cognitive enhancing category modafinil.

I will get my experiences up later but just putting the feelers out for thread interest and interaction at the moment.

I find the whole nootropic world interesting and feel they could offer a valuable addition to not just anyone's supplemental stack but particularly those using nandrolone derivatives shown to have cognitive degenerative effects, with trenbolone being linked to early onset of Alzheimers and nandrolone having an impact on short term memory.

So any experience, advice or interest get it post.


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Very interested in this topic, i'm at work but will put up my experiences with some of the things i've tried over the years when i can. Off the top of my head though, i've tried piracetam, phenylpiracetam, noopept, modafinil, memantine, deprenyl, oxiracetam, alcar, n-acetyl tyrosine, dmae, choline bitartrate, gingko. Probably more, modafinil being the most dramatic in effect though (tollerance can be an issue with constant use though, as i've found out).


----------



## rokd (May 29, 2012)

Here are some that I tried (don't know if all are classified as nootropic):

Piracetam and other -racetams (aniracetam, oxiracetam, etc): Didn't really notice any effect. Maybe I didn't use them long enough.

Phenibut: I use it regularly. Great to counteract some of the side effects of stimulants (for example caffeine or ephedrine) and also improves sleep onset time for me.

Modafinil: I take it ocasionally, but I don't like the long half life. If I take it more than 2 days in a row, I get insomnia.

Ritalin: This one was one of my favourites, but I can't get it anymore. Improved concentration at work.

Tianeptine (sulphate): Worked great for me, but is too expensive and could also cause addiction.

Noopept: Didn't really notice any effects...

Kratom: I don't know if this goes under "nootropic" category, but for me, it gives a nice boost in cognition and mood.

Kava kava extract: The effects are very subtle, but are noticeable after some time of continuous use - for me, this was less anxiety and better sleep

Hordenine & PEA combination: I used this before training. It gave me a great boost - probably due to MAO inhibition and dopamine.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

rokd said:


> Hordenine & PEA combination: I used this before training. It gave me a great boost - probably due to MAO inhibition and dopamine.


 Was this a specific product or did you buy them separately ?


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

kava kava was the only thing that really helped with my anxiety when I wasn't on citalopram.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Better feedback than I expected.

I'm certainly no authority on nootropics, hence the thread, I've experience with huperzine, choline and lions mane but all of these were either taken in pre workout stacks or supportmax neuro so had a tainted effect whether it was stimulatory from caffeine and other stimulants or slight sedative effect from ksm 66 I don't feel I can give accurate feedback.

Modafinil I personally found way too much of a tweaked out stimulant.

Appetite and sleep issues and life felt 'too sharp' kind of killed my humour and became all work no play.

My interest in nootropics is largely as thought pattern lubricant, obviously the health benefits are great but I can at times have problems relaying information in real life so often pause mid speech to think before I speak, I don't mind so much and everyone that knows me knows I do this but it is irritating at times.

Strangely a few beers always smoothed this out but I don't suffer any kind of anxiety and I'm a decade sober so I thought I'd explore the world of supplementation for greasing the groove.


----------



## rokd (May 29, 2012)

Dr Gearhead said:


> Was this a specific product or did you buy them separately ?


 I bought them separately. I don't like premade blends or preworkouts. I always try to find raw ingredients, so I can dose them as I like.


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

swole troll said:


> My interest in nootropics is largely as thought pattern lubricant, obviously the health benefits are great but I can at times have problems relaying information in real life so often pause mid speech to think before I speak, I don't mind so much and everyone that knows me knows I do this but it is irritating at times.


 Sounds to me like you need things that stimulate the cholinergic system, which affects memory and attention. So things like acetyl l carnitine, choline bitartrate, dmae etc. The herb gingko also works through that pathway.


----------



## shredcity (Aug 26, 2019)

Honestly I've found testosterone to be a better "nootropic" than any of the stuff people commonly take.

Have tried modafonil, ritalin, adderall, kratom,etc. All of them either tweak out me too much to get any increased productivity or tolerance builds up so fast it's useless.

I do enjoy l-theanine and caffeine though. Pretty mild but still noticeable.


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

shredcity said:


> Honestly I've found testosterone to be a better "nootropic" than any of the stuff people commonly take.
> 
> Have tried modafonil, ritalin, adderall, kratom,etc. All of them either tweak out me too much to get any increased productivity or tolerance builds up so fast it's useless.
> 
> I do enjoy l-theanine and caffeine though. Pretty mild but still noticeable.


 @shredcity, you're tempting me again. You'll have me over on the 'darkside' if you keep this up!! :lol:


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

swole troll said:


> Interested in hearing people's experience with nootropics.
> 
> I've only lightly dabbled in them myself with the likes of supportmax neuro and conversely in effect but under the same cognitive enhancing category modafinil.
> 
> ...


 I work permanent nights so modafinil definitely helps instead of smashing loads of caffeine, it does give me bad anxiety though so I tend to take no more than 100mg with some L-thainine to offset anxiety sides.

Used Supportmax nuero and it definitely helps with sleep after work for sure.

I've tried noopept once and my vision went very HD within minutes.

I prefer them compared to stims but a lot of companies don't provide enough clinical doses to have a desirable effect (Strom being the exception)

I know @Clubber Lang uses a nootropic based pre workout.


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

Piracetam - Not much effect for me either

Modafinil - definitely works but perhaps I get a bit hyper - I can no longer source

Phenibut - I use this to enhance sleep - great if used only occasionally

Noopept - seems to work for me but nowhere near the effect of Modafinil

My problem is focus and concentration, somedays I get very little done at work as I can't focus and I am easily distracted. From reading other posts I would be interested in trying both Kratom and Kava Kava. Ritalin sounds like it would be very helpful to me but of course it would be difficult to source.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sustanation said:


> I work permanent nights so modafinil definitely helps instead of smashing loads of caffeine, it does give me bad anxiety though so I tend to take no more than 100mg with some L-thainine to offset anxiety sides.
> 
> Used Supportmax nuero and it definitely helps with sleep after work for sure.
> 
> ...


 Yeah i started using a Nootropic based pre-workout during the later stages of lockdown training, when things were getting boring and slightly repetitive. I tried the Yamamoto Flexotor as i like the Yam range, and its spot on.

I dont know all the in's and out's of the Nootropic ingredients but as soon as i had Flexotor, just 10g of a 15g serving, wasnt going to waste a full serving on home training, my levels of focus and concentration improved greatly. I was that impressed i went and bought enough tubs to last me till near Christmas (was on offer at the time). Since being back in the gym and using the full 15g serving i can honestly say ive not had one session were my focus or concentration has drifted.

theres very few products ive used over the 15 or so years ive been training that have really stood out, but this is one of them. Well chuffed.

i know a lot of people that use the Strom Support Max Neuro for focus, excellent brand.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> I work permanent nights so modafinil definitely helps instead of smashing loads of caffeine, it does give me bad anxiety though so I tend to take no more than 100mg with some L-thainine to offset anxiety sides.
> 
> Used Supportmax nuero and it definitely helps with sleep after work for sure.
> 
> ...


 is there any that you have found and liked for year round supplementation and if so what benefits did you gain from this particular one (or more) ?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

swole troll said:


> is there any that you have found and liked for year round supplementation and if so what benefits did you gain from this particular one (or more) ?


 I'd say year round Strom supportmax nuero, I can't use modafinil all the time as its benefits don't out way the anxiety and ocd side effects for me at times, but I have a friend who takes 200mg a night for the last year without any mental sides.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> I'd say year round Strom supportmax nuero, I can't use modafinil all the time as its benefits don't out way the anxiety and ocd side effects for me at times, but I have a friend who takes 200mg a night for the last year without any mental sides.


 I found neuro a bit tiring weirdly.

I can see it's application but it's not really for me.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

swole troll said:


> I found neuro a bit tiring weirdly.
> 
> I can see it's application but it's not really for me.


 Yes I concur, because of that I use it when I get home after the night shift and based on tracking my sleep it adds an extra hour and half in general with deep sleep going up about 10% on average.

Try modafinil 100mg with a black coffee in the morning does do wonders, if you tolerate it 200mg is where super productivity lies providing you have stuff to do, if you don't it can make you very focused doing a whole lot of nothing lol, add l-thainine if you get anxiety sides.


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Been using Bromantane to help with 19 Nor sides - ran for a month and didn't bother continuing as didn't feel anything noticeable but suspect any benefit would've been subtle at best anyway.

Started using Strom VascuMax Pro yesterday as a preworkout that contains Nootropics and certainly noticed improved focus as my workout progressed. Wasn't so obvious today though - will see how it goes next week.


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Used piracetam years ago to help with studying but didn't really get anything from it.

Recently started using kratom prework for a bit of energy. I use at under 4 grams which I believe is the lower end of scale. After my workout I find it then gives me a nice calm focus when I'm analysing numbers for my work. I switch between the green and white strands. Haven't used the red strand as I believe that is more relaxing.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

swole troll said:


> is there any that you have found and liked for year round supplementation and if so what benefits did you gain from this particular one (or more) ?


 you mean have i found a Nootropic product ive used for a long period of time? If so then no. I started using the Yam Flexotor pre-work to help with focus and concentration during the later stages of home training during lockdown, when things were getting boring, and it really helped get me through.

ive not used any other Nootropic supplements, i just use the Flex for training days, 4x per week, and hand on heart ive not had a single session that my mind has drifted and ive lost focus since using. For me personally i connect extremely well with it. Earphones in, good tunes blasting, a good Nootropic pre-workout that isnt rammed with stims (200mg max), works a treat for me.

I cant handle heavily stim pre-works. People dont realise that stims can turn you catabolic, effect digestion and generally mess your body around. 200mg caffeine is more than enough for a pre-work.

i know BBW do a* caffeine-free *Nootropic product, Brain Game. https://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/warrior-brain-game-30-servings-360g?nosto=nosto-page-category1

not sure what its like but can be taken any time of day.

Also i think JP Nutrition could be releasing a new Nootropic product too. Unsure whether its stim free or a blend but JP put up on Insta a sample bag he was trying.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

With you there on the Caffeine amounts in pre workouts, although I think 250mg is still acceptable. The 300-400mg pre's are borderline irresponsible I think & have seen some bad reactions in the gym.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

knuckleheed2 said:


> Used piracetam years ago to help with studying but didn't really get anything from it.
> 
> Recently started using kratom prework for a bit of energy. I use at under 4 grams which I believe is the lower end of scale. After my workout I find it then gives me a nice calm focus when I'm analysing numbers for my work. I switch between the green and white strands. Haven't used the red strand as I believe that is more relaxing.


 Red strain was literally like a codeine lite for me.

Certainly relaxing but had a lot of opioid like nausea once it wore off.

I'm not a huge fan of kratom personally.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I've got some alpha gph to try on its own (only used it in blend pre wos) alongside inositol.

I'll give it a fair trial both pre wo and as a day to day.

I've also got some noopept on the way which I'll trial separately and report back.

Just ftr this was never a pre wo seek, I don't need anything pre, coffee alone sees me just fine and if I do have a big 1rm attempt or competition a handful of times a year ill use something stronger as a one off.

This nootropic experiment is more seeking a long term staple for cognitive function.

Seems aside from epa and dha everything we supplement with is to the benefit of the neck down and for that reason I'm exploring nootropics.


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

@swole troll I think the key to not suffering the nausea is to experiment and take as low dose as possible for what you are trying to achieve. I take for a little bit of a pre wo buzz. Gives me a nice energy and ups my motivation. A nice effect afterwards for me is the calm focus, able to block out distractions and concentrate on the piece of work I'm looking at.

I mostly take around 2 grams but will go up to 4 if I'm feeling really tired. I've seen people taking ridiculous (to me) doses of 12 grams and upwards 2x a day but I believe these are people who are trying to manage severe pain and addictions.

It's definitely a less is more type substance for me.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> you mean have i found a Nootropic product ive used for a long period of time? If so then no. I started using the Yam Flexotor pre-work to help with focus and concentration during the later stages of home training during lockdown, when things were getting boring, and it really helped get me through.
> 
> ive not used any other Nootropic supplements, i just use the Flex for training days, 4x per week, and hand on heart ive not had a single session that my mind has drifted and ive lost focus since using. For me personally i connect extremely well with it. Earphones in, good tunes blasting, a good Nootropic pre-workout that isnt rammed with stims (200mg max), works a treat for me.
> 
> ...


 EDIT....BBW Brain Game is caffeine-free, spelling mistake on my behalf. Its a non stim product.


----------



## Mr. AL (Sep 18, 2020)

@swole troll i've experienced with modafinil/armodafinil a lot, daily use (200mg tab modafinil in the morning + one coffee) for like 2-3 months at work. i got a nasty side effect on my bladder, to the point where i had to use the toilet every 30-35minutes and constantly have the "feeling" of going. it became a real problem so i had to stop. do you recommend anything that might stop the bladder for going crazy? i can admit i had a way better performance at work while on those tabs.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Mr. AL said:


> @swole troll i've experienced with modafinil/armodafinil a lot, daily use (200mg tab modafinil in the morning + one coffee) for like 2-3 months at work. i got a nasty side effect on my bladder, to the point where i had to use the toilet every 30-35minutes and constantly have the "feeling" of going. it became a real problem so i had to stop. do you recommend anything that might stop the bladder for going crazy? i can admit i had a way better performance at work while on those tabs.


 I'm afraid not.

I've not a great deal of experience with nootropics myself having only recently starting to dabble in a wider variety.

Modafinil I used once many years back and can't say I suffered this side effect which by your description would suggest some sort of diuretic effect.


----------



## Mr. AL (Sep 18, 2020)

swole troll said:


> I'm afraid not.
> 
> I've not a great deal of experience with nootropics myself having only recently starting to dabble in a wider variety.
> 
> Modafinil I used once many years back and can't say I suffered this side effect which by your description would suggest some sort of diuretic effect.


 thanks for your reply. quick question, you think is it possible for me to ask in any specific category on this forum to find something preventing the diuretic effect? im thinking that maybe others had similar problems, can you direct me? enjoy the rest of your weekend bud.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Mr. AL said:


> thanks for your reply. quick question, you think is it possible for me to ask in any specific category on this forum to find something preventing the diuretic effect? im thinking that maybe others had similar problems, can you direct me? enjoy the rest of your weekend bud.


 Since the question is pertaining to a potential side effect of modafinil it'd be most appropriately categorised in the PED section of the forum

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/forum/163-performance-enhancing-drugs/


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

@swole troll How did you get on with the Alpha GPH? Any noticeable benefits?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ironman TS said:


> @swole troll How did you get on with the Alpha GPH? Any noticeable benefits?


 Literally nothing mate.

The only nootropic like effect I've had is from mvpre

Crack the code of what's having the effect in that and you have a worthy nootropic but I have a hunch it's down to the complex rather than a singular ingredient.

But to summarize

Alpha gpc

Choline

Lions mane

Huperzine a

Noopept

None had any noticeable effect and it wasn't cheap to find this out with good quality products and dosages.


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Literally nothing mate.
> 
> The only nootropic like effect I've had is from mvpre
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate, I'll scrub that from the 'to try' list.

As an aside I tried a sample of Hydrazine from Predator Nutrition last week as a pre-workout and felt very switched on from a focus perspective. Not overly stimulated, just very focused. Ingredients are:

Bauhinia Purpurea Extract (leaf and pod), Cacao Extract (fruit), Caffeine Anhydrous, Cymbidium Goeringii Extract (whole plant), Kigelia Africana Extract (fruit).


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ironman TS said:


> Thanks mate, I'll scrub that from the 'to try' list.
> 
> As an aside I tried a sample of Hydrazine from Predator Nutrition last week as a pre-workout and felt very switched on from a focus perspective. Not overly stimulated, just very focused. Ingredients are:
> 
> Bauhinia Purpurea Extract (leaf and pod), Cacao Extract (fruit), Caffeine Anhydrous, Cymbidium Goeringii Extract (whole plant), Kigelia Africana Extract (fruit).


 JP has just released a stack nootropic product that is probably worth looking into.

Purple neon theme tub (I'm crap with names lol)


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

swole troll said:


> JP has just released a stack nootropic product that is probably worth looking into.
> 
> Purple neon theme tub (I'm crap with names lol)


 Just looked it up 'Dial-in'. Think I'll order some and be the guinea pig


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ironman TS said:


> Just looked it up 'Dial-in'. Think I'll order some and be the guinea pig


 That's the one.
Please report back if you do.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

I've yet to find a nootropic product that's either had the desired effect or hasn't worn off within a couple of uses.

I've read numerous rave (legit) reviews of things like Controlled Labs Brainwash and one or two others and they felt like I was just drinking some really sour cordial with zip all benefit.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

swole troll said:


> That's the one.
> Please report back if you do.


 Well i eventually tried JP's Dial in last week, my gym owner gave me a tub for helping him moving some machines around. The Dian In is a very good product. It did everything my usual Flexotor does, great drive, improved focus and concentration. I didnt drift off while training, remained totally focused throughout, as well as really getting into my music while training, Tiesto. Really made a difference on big lifts.

Which is better, Flexotor or Dial-In, i think theyre both as good as each other, but the Flexotor can be cheaper, so might stick with that. Dial-In is £35 for 20x servings, were as the Flexotor is £32 for 17x servings......but Yamamoto every few weeks but a 25-30% off offer on the whole range, so brings the Flex down a lot in price, so i tend to stock up.

I have recently tried Stroms new CK (Clean Kill), a focus product for gaming but has 250mg caffeine in so can be used as a pre-workout. Ive only used it twice, back to back sessions/days, but i cant say i felt anything, just didnt connect with my training and music like the Dial-In and Flexotor. After my first session which i felt flat, i doubled up and had 2x servings for the following days session, but again nothing connected. I think i'll made just add a scoop to my other pre-workouts just to use it up. Shame


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> Well i eventually tried JP's Dial in last week, my gym owner gave me a tub for helping him moving some machines around. The Dian In is a very good product. It did everything my usual Flexotor does, great drive, improved focus and concentration. I didnt drift off while training, remained totally focused throughout, as well as really getting into my music while training, Tiesto. Really made a difference on big lifts.
> 
> Which is better, Flexotor or Dial-In, i think theyre both as good as each other, but the Flexotor can be cheaper, so might stick with that. Dial-In is £35 for 20x servings, were as the Flexotor is £32 for 17x servings......but Yamamoto every few weeks but a 25-30% off offer on the whole range, so brings the Flex down a lot in price, so i tend to stock up.
> 
> I have recently tried Stroms new CK (Clean Kill), a focus product for gaming but has 250mg caffeine in so can be used as a pre-workout. Ive only used it twice, back to back sessions/days, but i cant say i felt anything, just didnt connect with my training and music like the Dial-In and Flexotor. After my first session which i felt flat, i doubled up and had 2x servings for the following days session, but again nothing connected. I think i'll made just add a scoop to my other pre-workouts just to use it up. Shame


 That's a great review mate thank you.

Good tip on CK as I was considering that one but think I'll swerve it for now in favour of either the flex or dial in.

I do like the idea of nootropic pres to break up the over use of stims.

I'm actually a really moderate pre wo user but even so would be good to have something to further dilute my stim usage during a meet prep.


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for the review @Clubber Lang - you judge the effectiveness just as I do, feeling focused and connected to music. Sure sign something is working for me is that music connection and feeling a buzz between sets.

Will give them both a try next time I pick up some supps.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

swole troll said:


> That's a great review mate thank you.
> 
> Good tip on CK as I was considering that one but think I'll swerve it for now in favour of either the flex or dial in.
> 
> ...


 perhaps the CK is probably better for actual gaming than as a pre-workout supplement. I dont have a games console to test it lol. Waiting on some decent PS5 games to come out, then i'll grab a console. Got a new 4k TV and sound bar ready, just need the console.

I dont like pre-workouts with heavy stims in, i get anxious later in the day from them. Flex has 200mg and Dial-In 350mg, i think, but even at 350mg you dont buzz from it or crash.

Im back training tomorrow so will try the Dial-In again, then the Flex on Monday.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Ironman TS said:


> Thanks for the review @Clubber Lang - you judge the effectiveness just as I do, feeling focused and connected to music. Sure sign something is working for me is that music connection and feeling a buzz between sets.
> 
> Will give them both a try next time I pick up some supps.


 training is all about the music, gotta have the right tunes on or you feel flat and wank.

these get me through my best sessions, end up bopping my head, shutting my eyes, smelling the salts and wait for the beat to drop.....bosh!

Tiesto Live, Tomorrowland powers me through......28mins in, boom! Absolute beautiful scenes there, sends a chill down my arms. Wonder how long it'll be before people are allowed to be that close to others again.






also this, 12mins.... massive some PBs when that beat drops!


----------



## Rhinoceros (Mar 24, 2018)

Always have high hopes for every otc nootropic I try but I find them all to do nothing, unless they're mixed with a stimulant.. and probably then it's the stim giving the benefits. Supportmax neuro was a waste of money I've no idea how people give positive reviews of it.

Tried a few individually like alpha GPC/Lions mane/Ashwaganda - all gave me nothing. Right now trying L-theanine/caffeine combo, but a week in and still no effect. Was suggested a stim nootropic by Apollon nutrition, but bit of a steep price.

Modafinil has been the best from what I remember at uni.


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Rhinoceros said:


> Always have high hopes for every otc nootropic I try but I find them all to do nothing, unless they're mixed with a stimulant.. and probably then it's the stim giving the benefits. Supportmax neuro was a waste of money I've no idea how people give positive reviews of it.
> 
> Tried a few individually like alpha GPC/Lions mane/Ashwaganda - all gave me nothing. Right now trying L-theanine/caffeine combo, but a week in and still no effect. Was suggested a stim nootropic by Apollon nutrition, but bit of a steep price.
> 
> Modafinil has been the best from what I remember at uni.


 I started Caffeine/L Theanine today as it goes - just trying to get the Theanine dosage right and will try with DMAA too at some point.


----------



## Rhinoceros (Mar 24, 2018)

Anyone experimented with any products? Hard to find real reviews or a consensus on a top rated one as certain ones are marketed heavily to seem the best.

Apollon nutrition overtime looks pretty good..


----------



## Rhinoceros (Mar 24, 2018)

Myoblox skywalk gets good reviews even with a prop blend..


----------



## Rhinoceros (Mar 24, 2018)

Glaxon Adrinall looks a big panel not sure on the doses though..


----------



## Rhinoceros (Mar 24, 2018)

Or just sack them all off and get some Modafinil haha


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Rhinoceros said:


> Anyone experimented with any products? Hard to find real reviews or a consensus on a top rated one as certain ones are marketed heavily to seem the best.
> 
> Apollon nutrition overtime looks pretty good..
> 
> View attachment 197069


 I have a couple of samples of this en route so will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Rhinoceros (Mar 24, 2018)

Ironman TS said:


> I have a couple of samples of this en route so will let you know how it goes.


 From UH supps? Reviews seem good


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Rhinoceros said:


> From UH supps? Reviews seem good


 Yes mate, just ordered a couple of the sample sachets to give it a go.

Not noticed a thing from the caffeine/Theanine yet either.


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Late addition to this.

Tried ‘Dexter’ from Koka Labz yesterday and can safely say it’s the first proper Nootropic experience I’ve had - intense focus, clarity and what I can only describe as an increase in energy.

I took a serving at 5:30am pre workout and was initially underwhelmed as was expecting more of a quick stim effect but it took around 60-90 minutes to fully kick in. Made the tail end of a long and typically taxing workout seem like a breeze. Was still working a good few hours later then subtly passed with no obvious crash or come down.

Really impressed but not something I’d want to take with any regularity - one for the occasional early start/heavy session and highly recommended for that purpose. Think I’d take with a coffee in future just for an increase in that initial stim hit but I’m pretty stim tolerant.

Here’s a link to the product and profile…









Koka Labz Dexter High Stim Nootropic DMHA 30 servings - CROSS THE LIMITS Shop Vitamins & Supplements UK







www.crossthelimits.co.uk


----------



## 90537 (Oct 11, 2019)

Ironman TS said:


> Really impressed but not something I’d want to take with any regularity


Why's that buddy?

Danny


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Shergar said:


> Why's that buddy?
> 
> Danny


I could feel the effects for hours mate and whilst it’s not really a problem and could be an attraction for some feeling a bit buzzed throughout the day isn’t something I personally want to feel regularly. Fortunately didn’t affect sleep.

Also from a practical perspective I wonder if I’d quickly build up a tolerance so like the idea of having something I know works for when I really want/need it. I’m trying it again tomorrow so will see how that goes.


----------

